# cant find rabbits HELP!!!!!!!!!!!



## Bo

This past season i killed from what i can remeber about 8-10 rabitts. and im now worried about the poulation because im not seeing them as much any more. i did kill them all with in the same feild but every where else theres just one or two. i can only hunt with pellet guns and i have accse to a gamo viper if needed. i also can plant if needed. usally i would just walk real quiet just before dark and spot them in the grass. what should i do.


----------



## bluenwhite

switch to squirrels for a season rabbits are amazing breeders and will be able to re-populate exponentally in a year


----------



## coyote_buster

yeah, from what i heard they can reproduce about fifteen to 25 rabbits a year, so when i hunt them for people i hunt them hard then give them a while then go back


----------



## Bo

i cant wait i need to get rabbits. how can i find them in a new spot. i need skins and i want rabbits.


----------



## mike.

every year out of my 10 acre bush, we shoot from 20-40 rabbits a season, every year. they will repopulate, trust me. This past season, in four different spots, we got a total of 70-90 rabbits


----------



## laptop100

there are even rabits where i live.


----------



## hunt3r

and where do you live


----------



## ay tee

some friends and i got 40 rabbits out of some trees in one day... we are on to jack rabbits now, man are they crazy around here...


----------



## gray squirrel

dident know rabbits came out of trees


----------



## hunt3r

lol. that would be so cool. rabbits in trees....Wow


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter

rabbits repopulate fast! you will find some in no time at all.


----------



## gotabig1

I had that problem a while back. What happened is I killed a few two many. What I do now is keep a count of how many wabbits you see in different spots. kill enough but NOT too many. The next year you will have another good year of hunting. 
But don't worry your rabbits will be back. They are rabbits they can bring their population back in a cinch.

got to go I hunting wabbits


----------



## Stonegoblet

They'll be back in a flash!

-Animal Armageddon!


----------



## Dakota Lady

Rabbits Rabbits, Yummy taste like chickens. When I first move here in this small town. I was surprise to see TON TON of Jack Rabbits everywhere. But when the hunting season come where would all the rabbits go....... I would love to hunt rabbits. but I dont think my parnter does hunt rabbits. He only hunt for deer, geese and phesasnts thats it. But I do want to get some rabbits. So can anyone give me a tip such as what guns, what to do, teach me?? Please Please!!


----------



## coyote_buster

Any 12 ga or smaller will work just fine with the appropriate shot size and choke, a .22, .17hmr, .22mag will work just fine, for rabbits the .22 lr is best but others work just fine, or a large airgun with probably 800fps or more will be good. If your purpose is to put food on the table a shotgun will be best but you can still get many with a rimfire or airgun. Just hunt them like pheasants if you are using a shotgun 'flush em and crush em' only you don't need a dog, if you are using rifle just walk slowly until you see one and then shoot in the head if you want the most meat or a body shot will be fine but might have some damage to the meat. If it takes off running before you shoot just wait and 9 times out of 10 it will stop before long. I always walk the edge of a shelter belt once and look infront and in for them and then move in and get more. Just my :2cents:


----------



## CREEMAN

Jack rabbits love orchards or along open fields .A good 12 gauge or a .22 rifle and a good scope just look for large brown clumps along the edges of the fields or near the orchards and 9 out of 10 times its a jack.I should mention this works well if you get snow . uke:


----------



## jrricher

Every year we pull 10-20 rabitts out of a thicket buy a friends camp(cottage), use a .22, walk slow and look at the base of each clump af alders of swamp bush, they are there and there are lots. remember people used rabbits to keep feed, we are talkin thousands each year in every area. They can take it.

:beer:


----------



## ishootstuff

They'll be back. I wonder if they tell thier children and friends to stay out of certian fields.


----------



## ishootstuff

ishootstuff said:


> They'll be back. I wonder if they tell thier children and friends to stay out of certian fields.


 Have you ever taken a crap so big ur pants fit better? :lol:


----------



## Neanderthal

The only thing I can add is that you will see many more at dawn and dusk than any other time of day.


----------



## mfreeman451

I think it is extremely difficult to really affect a rabbit population unless you have a good couple of dogs around. I shoot 4-5 every weekend on my Dad's farm and can still go out and find them. He used to have a chow/lab mix and that thing was the best killer I've ever seen. The neighbors had 3 huskies that used to come over and join him and when he was around that was probably the only time I had a hard time finding something to shoot. These huskies were worthless without him so now that he has passed it's open season again.


----------



## Stonegoblet

Bo said:


> i need skins and i want rabbits!














Bo said:


> i need skins and i want rabbits!


----------



## scottjes000

:withstupid: thats random


----------



## Bgunit68

I agree with mfreeman every weekend, my buddy and I, take 5 or 6 off this one farm. Last year we took 38 off it. This year it was getting a little tougher though. Turns out the coyote population is getting much bigger. We have a friend that traps the farm. He's already taken 8 yotes. Another friend of mine, who is a local sheriff, said he was out there Sunday night on patrol and saw a huge pack of them. So looks like we're going after coyote now. Got a FX3 and my 22-250. Rabbits by day/yotes by night. It just keeps getting better! LOL. The farmer also asked us to shoot any crows we see. They have been destroying his crops. Oh darn, more things to hunt!


----------

